# Smoked Peruvian Smelts & Smoked Sweet Potato.



## leah elisheva (Oct 4, 2013)

Happy Friday To All! Today's lunch, of smoked Peruvian smelts, was just savory and sensational! Cheers and warm wishes, Leah













DSCF3079.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Oct 4, 2013


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 4, 2013)

That looks Great !!!!

I haven't had Smelts in many many years, since my Dad used to catch them through the ice at Fairview Lake in NE PA.

Thanks for bringing back the memories!!!

Bear


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks Bear! That must have been truly wonderful, having smelts caught right through the ice!!!! Cheers and happy Friday!!! - Leah


----------



## reinhard (Oct 4, 2013)

I catch smelt through the ice here in Minnesota through the ice and we still have a smelt run  in the North Shore rivers and beach areas near Duluth.  Could you tell me what you did to prepare the smelt, and what temps you smoked the smelt? thanks. Reinhard


----------



## mr t 59874 (Oct 4, 2013)

Reinhard said:


> I catch smelt through the ice here in Minnesota,
> 
> Reinhard


Those smelt look wonderful, sure miss the smelt feeds in the spring.  Also interested in your recipe and procedure.

Hard water will be coming soon.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Tom


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi Reinhard and Mr. T! You're both so blessed to have access to so many smelties!!!

I always mop them through grapeseed oil and grill them, but today did that same simple/minimalistic ritual and smoked them for 25 minutes.

My little rig for smoking doesn't have a thermometer on it, but I'd say the "middle of high" (if that makes any sense) is what kind of heat that was involved. The sliced sweet potato discs, (also coated in grapeseed oil first), sat around them for the entire time and were delicious!

I love smelts - grilled or now smoked - and now think a "Smoked Smelt Caesar Salad" would be superb!

Cheers and happy weekend! - Leah


----------



## mr t 59874 (Oct 4, 2013)

LeahOceanNotes said:


> I love smelts - grilled or now smoked - and now think a "Smoked Smelt Caesar Salad" would be superb!
> 
> Cheers and happy weekend! - Leah


Leah, may I so boldly suggest smoking the croutons.  Mild smoke for 5-10 minutes will be enough.  It puts my Caesar salad over the top.

Tom


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 4, 2013)

Tom that sounds terrific!

I am intolerant to wheat, (yet oddly eat more "carbs" and gluten-free pasta and rice and so forth than anyone I know), but can do some gluten-free croutons, and certainly try them smoked. Good idea!!!!!!! Thank you!!! - Leah


----------



## webowabo (Oct 4, 2013)

Man Leah.. sure beats my lunch.. that looks and sounds wonderful! 
Happy Friday to you!


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks ol' Mikey!! As simple as smelts are, I always find them to be so amazing!!! Cheers and happy weekend indeed! - Leah


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Oct 6, 2013)

Leah, that looks absolutely amazing!  I'd kill to have that salad of yours for lunch today!

Beautiful picture!
Clarissa


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 6, 2013)

Thank you so much Clarissa! And happy Sunday to you!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## jessakill (Oct 6, 2013)

That looks amazing!  I have never seen a smelt in my life but am not going to rest until i get some and make them into a smoked smelt caesar salad as you mentioned!  Love love love that idea!   Thanks for posting :)


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks so much Jessakill! They're so good grilled too! And yes, I think that salad idea sounds just delicious! Cheers to this new fantastic week! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi Sweet Smokers! Today's lunch was GRILLED smelts for a change, (alongside a Greek eggplant ensemble that's always fabulous), and now I'm torn between which I love more - the smoked smelt or grilled - as both are delicious!

Anyway, that's the lunch note here, and now I PROMISE not to inundate you with a zillion more smelt photos! I just get so passionate about each day's meal that it is tricky not to share! Smiles.

OK, CHEERS to today and make it delicious! - Leah













DSCF3095.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Oct 8, 2013


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 8, 2013)

LeahOceanNotes said:


> Hi Sweet Smokers! Today's lunch was GRILLED smelts for a change, (alongside a Greek eggplant ensemble that's always fabulous), and now I'm torn between which I love more - the smoked smelt or grilled - as both are delicious!
> 
> Anyway, that's the lunch note here, and now I PROMISE not to inundate you with a zillion more smelt photos! I just get so passionate about each day's meal that it is tricky not to share! Smiles.
> 
> OK, CHEERS to today and make it delicious! - Leah


Looks Awesome Leah!!!

I'd be all over these & the smoked ones!!

Can't make up your mind??  How 'bout Smoke them & then finish them on the grill ???

Bear


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 8, 2013)

Good idea Bear!  Cheers to that! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 22, 2013)

Happy Friday Sweet Cookies!

I just devoured some simple _grilled_ smelts today, again, (as I do eat those fairly often I suppose), but figured I'd chime in with a little dose of "weekend cheer" amid my shared lunch! 

So happy everything to everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers and warm wishes, Leah













DSCF3503.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 22, 2013


















DSCF3504.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 22, 2013


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 22, 2013)

OMG---You just keep doing it !!!

Awesome!!!

Bear


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 22, 2013)

Thank you tons Bear!!!

I suppose that I'm boring in the sense that I eat the same bunch of menus over and over for the most part (octopus, cuttlefish, snails, conch, smelts, whole grilled sardines, whiting, bluefish, cobia,) and then some red game meat peppered in here or there.

BUT, I think if something is good, it's good to keep it in my life and rotation!

Happy Friday to you!!!! Here's to the weekend!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 22, 2013)

Boring???

No Way!!!

Your posts Rock!!

Thank You for them,

Bear


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 22, 2013)

Hello Miss Leah.  I still can't get my head around eatin the leftover bait.  I love your posts and you are draggin me kickin and screamin so I just may have to give this stuff a try.  It looks GREAT!.  I am about as "REDNECK" as you can get but you are starting to win girl.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 22, 2013)

Well thank you Gentlemen. I am delighted to learn that I'm not boring. Smiles.

And that settles it Danny, as now I need/want a T-shirt that says: I EAT BAIT.

I must get one!!! Fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And happy smoking to you as well!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 22, 2013)

I LOVE  your glass 3/4 full attitude.  Keep going Girl.

Danny


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 22, 2013)

Thank you Danny! Yes, life is worth it!

And funny, every time I really TRY to be depressed and grumpy, it's just so damn overrated and miserable that I jump right back into my zany optimistic glass! Smiles.

Many thanks! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Nov 26, 2013)

Thought I would parachute this into your thread.Its the full production of my "alici sotto olive oil" .













IMG_0397.JPG



__ moikel
__ Nov 26, 2013






Found the photo when I  was looking for something else. They aren't exactly a smelt or a sardine in a Northern Hemisphere sense,but close. Thats preserved lemon & chilli in the jars.

Great in a pasta sauce,onion,cherry tomatoes,parsley & bits. But also finely chopped,fried with the chilli,onion bit of soy sauce then used as a topping on steamed chinese greens. 

Bit salty but it is what it is.


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 26, 2013)

Hey Moikel!!! It's great to hear from you, and please do parachute in any time!

Those look terrific! I've decided that I just unequivocally adore all the oily and fabulous fish - sardines, anchovies, smelts, herring, bluefish, and then the other day I smoked MACKEREL (posted in a separate thread a few days ago) and must admit to loving that most, or second only to COBIA fish which is my very favorite.

All that to day that SO MANY delectable fishies exist!! And your jarred gems are proof! Thank you for sharing! It's snowing right now here, and I thus nod to your summer-esque weather!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Nov 26, 2013)

Summer here supposed to be 35c tomorrow.Good weather for chargrilled seafood. I smoke those blue mackerel then use them in salads over summer.Sort dish where the salad has been reinforced to make it a meal on its own .

I am on the trail of some jumbo octopus to do spanish influenced dish with chorizo,red peppers,smoked paprika & bits.

I will find some Spanish "roja" that might be common to both our countries.

Stay warm.Mick


----------



## moikel (Nov 26, 2013)

Do you know of Telmo Rodriguez" Rioja Alonesa " ? Temperanillo,Graciano & Garnacha as a blend. If they ship to a little country with a big wine production like us they should be shipping to you big guys.


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 27, 2013)

Mick that all sounds sensational (mackerel, octopus, and wine) and I will look for the vino. The Garnacha blends can be surprisingly wonderful!!!

Happy midweek to you!

Food over here this wake is shaping up like this: Simple cuttlefish today, frogs' legs tomorrow, and then a Thanksgiving celebration on Friday instead; with smoked alligator, and then something fun and smoked for my next "video-blog" this weekend.

Meanwhile, you have me craving Tempranillo and so it goes!!!!!!! Cheers!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------

